# Kenalog Billing



## Georgiaderm1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Can anyone offer some words of wisdom on coding for Kenalog injections J3301 - thank you


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 26, 2013)

You'd code the injection based on the type/location, for example either IM 96372,  or joint injection 20600-20610, or other injection,  and then the J code based on the dosage given.  Since the J code is for 10 mg you report the units necessary to report the dosage.  For example, if you give 80 mg., you'd bill J3301 x 8 units.


----------



## shayna5184 (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you know if medicare pays for the Kenalog injections? I'm not sure what i'm doing incorrectly but all my claims with a kenalog code medicare is not processing. Help!!


----------



## JDACPC (Mar 28, 2013)

Shayna - be sure your claims are being submitted with the NDC number.  Also, J3301 is an "NOS" code so you should have a spot on the claim to add a desciptor for the specific drug, like "Kenalog 10mg."  Hope that helps!


----------



## johnmeyer (Mar 31, 2013)

What Dx are you using?

We've noticed that most ins (including Medicare) won't pay a 719.4_ (pain), but will pay 715.1_(OA).


----------



## shayna5184 (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks JREDLINE- I'm a little new at this. Which line on the HCFFA do i place the descriptor? I had the NDC # already. Your help is appreciated!!


----------



## JesseL (Oct 9, 2013)

*How many units would this be?*

Keloid, scar
Thickened, inflamed hypertrophic scar, irritated and scattered located on mid chest
Medical Decision Making: Keloid, scar , problem worse
POC: Recommendation is ILK see procedure note. May repeat in one month if symptoms persist., Keloid
injection - Intralesional Kenalog 10mg/cc mixed with 5-Flurouracil 50m/cc in 1 to 1 ratio into each lesion.
[Note: kenalog-10 50mg/5ml (NDC: 0003-0494-20),5-fluorouracil injection 50mg/ml (NDC: 63323-117-
10)], total of 12 keloids papules injected with 1.2cc


----------



## kumeena (Oct 10, 2013)

*Kenalog injection*

I think in Opthalmology also they use this injection with CPT 67028.


----------

